# Training knife site



## KenpoTex (Jun 22, 2005)

Don't know if this has been posted here...

This site  offers trainers for many common models (spyderco, benchmade, etc.) and also makes custom trainers.   There's some pretty neat stuff.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice site! thanks for that...this just might come in handy.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 22, 2005)

From the site...

"Lightweight and Fast: The actual striking pressure you feel from a TAK Training Knife is only ¼ of an aluminum blade! ...Typical aluminum training blades are heavy and have narrow striking edges. Once you use our Training Knife, you'll rarely go back to your old style blades. The TAK Training Knife is very light; less than 1/2 the weight of a similar sized aluminum bade. Also, it's striking edge is double the width of most aluminum blades. What does this mean? LESS PAIN ! "

It also means (to me) less realistic feel. It might have its place fitting in between hard rubber and alloy knives for training but theres no way it will be replacing aluminum trainers!  Here's an analogy...try practicing your baseball swing with a toy plastic bat that weighs less than 1/2  the weight of your wood or alloy bat, your timing will be totally off.  Best of luck to TAK, but we won't be using them any time soon.


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jun 22, 2005)

I saw a couple nice looking bowie trainers.  They even had a trainer of a Bagwell Hell's Bell.  If anyone has had the chance to handle one of the bowie trainers, I for one would appreciate a review. 

BTW, thanks for the link!


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice link!


----------



## argyll (Jun 23, 2005)

Keith Jennings said:
			
		

> I saw a couple nice looking bowie trainers.  They even had a trainer of a Bagwell Hell's Bell.  If anyone has had the chance to handle one of the bowie trainers, I for one would appreciate a review.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the link!




Hey Keith, 

Someone had a pair at Bowies on the Beach.  I got to handle them briefly.  Well made, but as one would expect much lighter than the real things.  Given the choice I'd prefer a metal trainer.  

Best regards,

Argyll


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jun 28, 2005)

argyll said:
			
		

> Hey Keith,
> 
> Someone had a pair at Bowies on the Beach. I got to handle them briefly. Well made, but as one would expect much lighter than the real things. Given the choice I'd prefer a metal trainer.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  I remember taking a look at your hawk trainer, but I must have missed seeing one of these aluminum trainers.  I guess I'll just have to deal with my Crossada trainer.

Mike Sastre was also selling some aluminum bowie trainers that have a nice weight to them, though I can't remember where he got them from.  One of my training partners has one, and it hold up well against my Crossada.


----------



## Brother Grimm (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Guys, the metal trainers Mike had are made by Charles Porter. Mike said they come in 10" and 12". He is gonna try and get some more. I like the 10" as it is closer to my Hells Belle in size.

Chris F.


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Chris, glad to see you make it back ok.

Yeah, those aluminum trainers Mikes sells work really well, and they are cheaper than a Crossada trainer.  If he gets more in, let me know because I know of at least one guy out here who would be possibly be interested.


----------



## Brother Grimm (Jun 30, 2005)

Mike is going to hold one for me so I'll let him know there is more interest. Do you want a 10 or 12?

Chris


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Grimm said:
			
		

> Mike is going to hold one for me so I'll let him know there is more interest. Do you want a 10 or 12?
> 
> Chris


I spoke to Tom today, and he said he would be interested in a 12' bowie.  If Mike secures a couple, let me know and I'll forward the info to Tom.


----------



## Brother Grimm (Jul 2, 2005)

I'll contact Mike today. Hope to train with you again soon.


----------

